# Park City, Utah



## kathleenpeyer (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking for a 1-bedroom in Park City from March 6 or 7 till March 13 or 14. 

Would prefer Marriott's Summit Watch, Mountainside or the Lift Lodge aka Sweetwater lift Lodge.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks but too far with no car.

Still looking.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 7, 2015)

*Park City*

Sent you a PM


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Feb 24, 2015)

*Park City*

I got my week!

Thank you all for your responses and offers.

We now have 1more week of skiing.

Let it snow!


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you there now. Was just there for Presidents' Day weekend. Worst snow and by snow I mean ice i have ever skied on. Park city was awful for skiing. First time I picked Utah over Colorado and it was worse than late sprint conditions. Hope you have snow. I've been checking and it looks like only trace amounts of snow since I was there last week. Just a warning so you can manage your expectations about skiing this year. I'd even go so far as to encourage you to wait until you get there to get lift tickets. 



kathleenpeyer said:


> I got my week!
> 
> Thank you all for your responses and offers.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Feb 27, 2015)

The skiing is great now. Good base and new snow (albeit not heaps) yesterday and today and snow forecasted for tomorrow as well.


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice. Glad to hear it. Maybe this year is an exception with the snow.


----------

